

Ask HN: Describe your daily drivers - soulbadguy

Hey guys, though it would be fun to list our most used gadgets. Keep it short  and let&#x27;s use a standard format : 
&lt;gadget_category&gt; : &lt;gadget_name&gt; : &lt;config&gt; : &lt;software&gt; : &lt;how long have you been using it &gt; : &lt;what do you love the most about it &gt;
======
lsiunsuex
Phone: iPhone 6 : base : iOS9 beta : since release : had a 6 plus, hated the
size, switched to T-Mobile from ATT and turned in the + for the 6

Desktop : 27 inch iMac : core 2 duo base config : OS X 10.10 : 10 year? : size
of screen for programming, connected to a HP 27inch wide screen for 2nd
monitor

Laptop : 13 inch Macbook Pro : i5 base config : OS X 10.11 beta : 9 months :
portability / freelance

Router : Apple time capsule : base 2tb : 3 years? : dumping place for anything
and everything

Watch : Apple Watch : 42mm aluminum : since release : love the workout
tracking and notifications, never leave the house without it

Headphones: LG HBS 730 : white : 2 years : hand free bluetooth speakers and
microphone that don't fall out of my ears and no cord to get tangled when
moving around, i wear them everywhere I'm doing something active

Car: 2014 Acura RDX : base AWD : black on black : gets me to work and back,
meet with freelance clients, etc... love the size and power but even with AWD,
kinda sucks in the snow (snow tires fixed this) (is a car a gadget?)

------
soulbadguy
Starting myself : laptop : T440s : 4th gen core i7 : 8gig,256 gig SSD,1080p
touch screen: ubuntu 15.04 : 14 month : THE KEYBOARDD :)

phone : xperia z3 : 16 gig : stock os: the battery life on this thing is
amazing

Desktop : custom build i7-4400, 16 gig, asus Z87 mobo, ZxR sound card, gtx760
: windows 10 (don't do it ) : 2 years

screen : dell ultrasharp U2711: 2 years : IPS man , IPS...

router : asus AC56U : merlin_os : mostly okay

